# string zu date



## bittegutfinden (19. Juli 2005)

Ich habe einen Datums String in folgenden Format: "2005-06-18 12:16:20".
Wenn ich versuche diesen mit strtotime in ein date umzuwandeln und in eine mySQL Datenbank schreiben erhalte ich immer ein falsches Datum bei der Abfrage. Vermutlich hat das was mit der Angabe des Zeitstempels zu tun, allerdings hab ich das noch nicht so ganz durchdrungen.


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (19. Juli 2005)

Diesen String kannst du so wie er ist in ein DATETIME-Feld in deiner mySQL-DB speichern.
Oder was ist genau dein Problem/Ziel?


----------



## bittegutfinden (19. Juli 2005)

Danke, ich dachte das geht nicht so einfach, werd das gleich mal probieren.


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (19. Juli 2005)

Die aktuelle Zeit und Datum kannst du mit NOW() im SQL-Statement einfügen.
UPDATE bla SET datum=NOW() WHERE bla="blabla";


----------

